# Mindfulness and meditating



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

My therapist is all about mindfulness. Im going to try to meditate every day and work on my mindfulness skills.I'm so desperate for something to help with my anxiety I'm willing to try anything, I mean klonopin helps a little because i have a tolerance to it the effects aren't very noticeable, but it does do something.Mindfulness is really supposed to help worrying which is one of my big problems. I have GAD too so I spend a fair amount of time being anxious.

Anyone else practice mindfulness, meditation or anything like that and has it helped your anxiety or just helped you in general?


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

Yeah I've been thinking about giving Yoga a go, I hear nothing but good things about it. Or maybe even just some relaxation CD's to listen to at home.


----------



## scuff66 (Feb 1, 2010)

Keith said:


> My therapist is all about mindfulness. Im going to try to meditate every day and work on my mindfulness skills.I'm so desperate for something to help with my anxiety I'm willing to try anything, I mean klonopin helps a little because i have a tolerance to it the effects aren't very noticeable, but it does do something.Mindfulness is really supposed to help worrying which is one of my big problems. I have GAD too so I spend a fair amount of time being anxious.
> 
> Anyone else practice mindfulness, meditation or anything like that and has it helped your anxiety or just helped you in general?


I do Transcendental Meditation religiously 2x a day when it's going rough .... I should continue at that rate when I'm feeling better but I don't.


----------



## lde22 (Oct 19, 2009)

I try to meditate but it's hard. When I do meditate it seems to help me relax a little, but at the same time I feel really weird afterwords. Also when I'm meditating I feel like I'm literally floating away from my body. I don't like that feeling. I just want to quite my mind. That is the point of meditation and is the hardest part.


----------



## Zelka (Feb 9, 2010)

I've worked at it off and on and I think it helps, especially in really emotional anxious times. I just really find myself running to distractions a lot though and not being disciplined at continuing the mindfullness.

I've gone to buddhist meditation classes and read some Thic Nhat Hahn and also Acceptance Commitment Therapy stuff...I think both are helpful. This is reminding me to try and bring some mindfullness back...even in small mini meditations or savoring food or nature.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

Keith said:


> Mindfulness is really supposed to help worrying which is one of my big problems.


may i please be a smart a**?...youll start to worry that youre not being mindfull enough ._.


----------

